# Erfahrungen mit Grafiktablett? (Wacom etc)



## Duddle (4. September 2001)

hi!

ich hoffe es gehört hier rein, oder sollte ich es lieber bei hardware posten?

folgendes:

ich hab bald geburtstag (ja ich werd auch langsam alt und gebrechlich *keuch*) und da dachte ich mir, weil mir die arbeit mit ps unheimlich spass macht und ich nich so richtig mit der maus arbeiten kann wenn es um bestimmte dinge geht, da wünsch ich mir doch mal so ein grafiktablett.

nun kenn ich mich aber so gut wie gar nich damit aus. d.h. ich kann nur schätzen, was ein professionelles teil kostet (ca 400 dm ? kommt das hin? ) und ich weiß nich ob es mir wirklich was bringen würde, ob sich der kauf lohnt.

deshalb an alle leute die so ein grafiktablett benutzen:

1. wiviel kostet ungefähr ein normales gr.tablett? also kein unbedingt profi ding aber auch kein schrott-teil

2. erleichtert es das arbeiten? nutzt ihr es öfters als die maus?

3. ist es kompatibel mit der maus? oder kann es zu irgendwelchen konflikten kommen, wenn ich maus und stift parallel benutze?

4. welche ist die beste firma dafür, welche macht qualitäts-produkte?

5. irgendwelche kauftipps? (preislage bis 250 dm)


danke schon mal im vorraus für eure hilfe. und @mods: falls der thread meines erwartens nach nich ins photoshop-forum gehört, bitte verschieben  


mfg
Duddle, der in 21 tagen stolze 17 jahre alt wird


----------



## loki (4. September 2001)

warum soviel geld ausgeben?
ich habe ein teil von aiptek und bin zufrieden
der stift ist zwar nicht sehr robust (gewinde) aber bei unter 100 mark will ich da mal nicht zuviel meckern
das tablett gibt es bei atelco (http://www.atelco.de)
ich würde von der maus abraten, die sieht nicht so hochwertig aus (es sei denn, wu willst unbedingt eine funkmaus)
da ich nun das grössere model habe, muss ich auch bemängeln, dass die steuerung von photoshop auf den, auf nt basierenden betriebssystemen, nur noch absolut geht (tablett = monitor- kann man aber auch verkleinern), obwohl ich eine steuerung, wie die maus bevorzuge...

ich denke, für das geld kannst du dir aber einen guten eindruck übers arbeiten mit stift verschaffen... ich arbeite vorwiegend mit der maus, nur wenn ich auf den druck zurückgreifen möchte, oder eine handskizze erstelle, greife ich auf den stift zurück...

loki


----------



## Psyclic (4. September 2001)

also ich hab das Wacom Art II, is n cooles teil...bin ich vollkommen mit zufrieden..auch der support is super, win2k, nt etc voll tauglich.

Wenn du eins mit Maus willst...empfehl ich dir zum Anfang das Wacom Graphire...is n gescheites einsteigertablett und mehrfacher testsieger in verschiedensten grafik/webdesign zeitschriften.
kostet 199,- oder so


----------



## wahookah (5. September 2001)

dünne geldbörse: wacom graphire [wirklich gute qualität für das geld;vor einem jahr ca. 1200 ös] die maus find ich nicht so gelungen, die hab ich schnell entsorgt...
da würde ich auf jeden fall die parr hundert ös draufsetzen auf diverse billigere produkte, brauchst dich ja nur in einschlägigen foren umzusehen...

für die etwas dickere geldbörse ein intuos tablett, das ist dann wirklich so ziemlich das beste was du kriegen kannst und dennoch erschwinglich...

wegen der größe reicht a5 eigentlich vollkomemn aus kommt aber auch auf deinen zeichenstil drauf an...

konflikte gibt es nur wenn du beides gleichzeitig benutzt, oder der stift z.b. auf dem tablett liegt und du mit der maus was tust...

infos für beides auf http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/index.asp


----------



## Duddle (5. September 2001)

hi!

erstmal vielen dank für die tipps!!! 

dann: mir würde es ausschließlich auf den stift und tablett ankommen, d.h. eine maus sollte nich dabei sein, da ich schon eine gute funk-maus hab. 
könnte es zwischen diesen beiden geräten (stift + maus) kommen, wenn beide von unterschiedlichen firmen sind?

oder ist das das gleiche (also wenn stift danebenliegt, dann keine konflikte) ?

Danke nochmal!
mfg
Duddle


----------



## Dennis (6. September 2001)

*low budged*






gabs bei Aldi für nur 50 DM - Qualitativ klasse - Die Maus ist wie immer müll - siehe andere Hersteller
hab die Dinger letztens auch bei ebay.de gebraucht gesehen, falls du sonst nirgends mehr welche bekommst ...
 :smoke:


----------



## shiver (6. September 2001)

also ich hab auch das wacom graphire und muss echt sagen, das ding ist geil!! wirklich klasse, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Lord Rabe (6. September 2001)

hab nen A4 Oversize WACOM Intuos, geilste dinger überhaupt die es auf dem markt gibbet, usb, unterstützung von bis zu drei verschiedenen stiften, keinerlei probleme mit der maus, bis jetzt auch immer von allem 98, me, 2000, ps,max etc anstandslos erkannt worden. Die Sensivity is einfach genial, wenn sich die brushgrösse einfach auf stiftandruck ändert, oder auch die opacity, göttlich  wirklich zu empfehlen...das intuos kostet halt ne ecke, isses aber auch wirklich wert (musst halt sehen, wenn du "nur" webdesign machst brauchst dus nich, wenn du (wie ich) noch viel illustrieren musst, dann sind die intous viecher schon sinnvoll) aber für den schmalen geldbeutel sind auch die graphhire dinger geil, reichen frs batteln und so  voll aus...davor hatte ich schonmal eins, son billig dingens von mediamarkt, für 120,- oder so, hat auch seinen job getan, hatte aber a) keinen schnurlosen stift b) keine pressure sensivity....

naja, hoffe dir ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben

regards
Lord Rabe


----------

